# IMMORTAL GTR O.C. Pics-Tokyo



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not many of their cars showed up, but it 
was nice to get out for a few hours. I am
not too happy woth the pics I took, but it
is better than nothing. A few other non-GTR's
showed up. I like the last pic, I would def. 
get one of these 


























































































































































The choice of Champion Bosuzoku riders:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix, I'm loving the 246 Dino:smokin:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Great pics Hyrev 

They really do have some very nice cars out there! :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

fantastic pics .. I love the white 34 vspec II .. tasty as ... why do jap cars look some much better when they are in japan !!! ..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Isnt that where the Scudding of the east boys hang out?
Nice pics BTW.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Ooh, oooh, ooooh.....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cheers for the pix. Cars look very clean.

Cya O!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome pics! thanks


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice nice good job!!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Good pics :smokin: 
The only other member of the IGOC to turn up was the Hakosuka which I think you got some shots of in January.
(They said it was getting a bit cold for most of their members)
Next meet is Dec 14th from 21:00


----------



## j'cbnr34 (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics, well done....


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

great pics, that blue r33 is very nice


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> great pics, that blue r33 is very nice


that is my favorite one too..........cause its mine


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Love the wheels on your R33...


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Love those Anthryte and Chrome lipped wheels on the R34......Tasty :smokin:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

breathe taking


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

more so 2 years ago


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

astonishing pics


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

talk about thread revival! Thanks though. My car still looks the same LOL


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

murano3 said:


> fantastic pics .. why do jap cars look so much better when they are in japan !!! ..


Something to do with the lighting. Their streetlights seem to bring out the best in the reflectiveness of the paintwork. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Might be old pics but it doesn't change the fact that the cars look really, really nice....+ the photographer must be good


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

yummmmy :smokin:


----------

